# Help ID my Vics



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

If anyone would possibly help me id my recently purchased vics it would be greatly appreciated.

My male starting to color up










And a female holding eggs in her mouth


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

The male is a Pundamilia sp"red head", the female seems to be very dark to be this strain but the light could make me wrong.
xris


----------



## Mercyx (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks , and yea the females look a light lighter than what they look like in this picture. Again thanks for the response.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
At first glance i thought red flank but then didnt look quite right

here is what i have as red head

young 4cm









and large old timer at over 10cm









let us know if they resemble the younger fish.
:thumb:


----------

